# Hi



## Silverwing (Mar 19, 2015)

Heya, Posting my intro as required 

I'm from Australia. I'm not a mouse breeder, but I wanted to join the forum because it looks to be a great source of info.

We have 7 (just regular, nothing fancy) mice. All variants of black/grey/white. Well technically they are my daughter's but I'm mostly the one who plays with and cares for them 

I was a small-time breeder in the past, so when my daughter wanted to have pet mice for her last birthday (and wanted to experience them having babies), I figured that if we got a mating pair and let them have a litter, she'd get the fun of watching the babies grow, as well as the opportunity to have mice that have grown up with us. So that's what we did.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

That's so sweet of you to do that for your daughter! Mice are such sweet pets, welcome to the forum. :3


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome! It is so lovely watching babies grow and having the opportunity to tame them early on.


----------

